# My Hermit Crab :)



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

My hermit crab. He's known as Hermikey, but is more commonly referred to as Hermie. 







Just thought I would share with you all.  Have a great night.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't see your picture :-(


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't see the photo either


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes I am new to this site and haven't quite figured out everything there is to know yet. Sorry about that.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

It's okay! 

Here's what I do to upload photos...

Go to TinyPic.com and click "browse"
Choose the photo you want to upload and click
There's a dropdown menu labeled "Resize" Click that and choose either "website" or "message board" Those are the sizes that show up best on the forum
Click "upload"
Once the file has uploaded, copy the link that starts with


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Success!! Thanks!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Your hermit crab is very cute! I used to have two in my tank that is now Peeta's 10gal, well they were lots of fun!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought about getting a hermit crab. But, I was put off because I was told they smell. Is this true? Also, what are some other basic care info?


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes.. They do smell sometimes but only the tank, not the crabs themselves. It's not very strong either, only when you get really close to it. Recently we bought some sort of a moss ball that reduced the smell by a lot. The link below gives tons of good information. Be aware that if they are well cared for they will easily live over ten years and will get quite large. The little guys are high maintenance and need lots of attention. It's also recommended you get more than one because they do get lonely. We have 2 in a 5 gallon terrarium and they're doing pretty good. 

http://www.petsuppliesplus.com/content.jsp?pageName=hermit_crab 
Hope this helps.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Of course!  If you have any more questions let me know


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

we used to crab stack when i was a kid.put food on one crabs shell and the other would crawl on top to eat.cute crab btw.


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha.. That sounds really cute. And thank you


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

He's cute, does he ever nip you are anything?


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, even though hermits usually do if they feel threatened.. (And this guy has had his fair share of threatening experiences) Hermikey has actually never pinched me. He is still quite young though so I'm not sure if he's figured that out. If he crawls along my finger he will tightly cling to it with his claws though.


----------

